# Lotto Zufallszahlen mit ArrayList erstellen



## xxx_java (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem!

Kann mir jemand Helfen ein Programm zu schreiben welches die Zufallszahlen (Lotto 6 aus 45) ausgibt???

Die Aufgabe wurde uns im Unterricht gestellt, wobei wir das Programm mit ArrayList schreiben sollen.

Leider finde ich keine Ansätze anzufangen!

Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen!

MfG

Michi


----------



## Dominicana (19. Mai 2006)

```
int[] zahlen = new int[7]; // oder 6 , falls du keine Zusatzzahl möchtest
for (int i = 1; i < 7; i++) {
zahlen[1] = (int) (Math.random()*45);
}
```


----------



## byte (19. Mai 2006)

```
Random.nextInt(49)+1;
```

Lotto ist 6 aus *49* :bae:


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mai 2006)

Bitte auch mal Forumsuche verwenden!


----------

